# Anyone on SAS dated/dating another sas user?



## 7th.Streeter

if so how'd it go


----------



## AussiePea

It's actually quite common but few advertise it. I know of a few which have been successful and a lot more no so much.


----------



## roseblood

are you kidding...sas could double as a dating site


----------



## CowGoMoo

I met one 

She is like, almost certifiably insane 

But I like her she's cool


----------



## Nothing123

Ja ^^ and he shall be here in zee flesh in 6 months to visit ^.^ huzzah!! (I dnt care what u ppl say, hes worth the wait and hes not some fat bald dude over 50 so nyeh!!!)

I agree with roseblood haha. Could totally use this as a dating site for shy ppl etc.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Even if I did meet someone compatible with me on SAS .. I wouldn't date her .

I abide by the commandments of the Game :
- Nothing worth having comes easily .
- NEVER hang on to a sexual partner as if they're your last remaining lifeline . That is an easy path to neediness , creepiness .. and bitter disappointment .
- NEVER lower your standards when dating .. but don't be afraid to experiment , because , as we all know .. ... people change and you might not even be attracted to the kind of men/women that you Think you're attracted to .

I'll challenge myself . If I don't have the capability to find myself a partner at Will .. ... I am not going to allow it to come to me by chance . Like I said .. it's a recipe for clinginess - and as we all know , not only do relationships end within an average of 2-6 months or so .. but if you struggle with dating , it's going to hurt you a lot more .

--

Whereas if you know in the back of your mind that your dates are replaceable and that you can always find yourself someone new if it doesn't work out - you'll have a lot more fun , and you'll be a lot more relaxed .


----------



## SilentLyric

nah i haven't but it does happen to people


----------



## LolaViola

Nah, I never have


----------



## LolaViola

Sin said:


> :cry :rain


Awww, don't cry. Have a somewhat weird hug :hug


----------



## and he was alright

No, but I would like to.


----------



## ImBrittany

I wish I could meet someone here!


----------



## Fruitcake

NO and don't believe him if he says otherwise.


----------



## OutsideR1

I know someone of one such relationship that formed on here and they are still together a year later.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I would like to but there's no one from my country here


----------



## tonyhd71

I don't see how relationships here could work unless you happen to find someone that lives in your city, happens to be in your age range, and you happen to have similar interests.

So in other words, near impossible. 

I know about long-distance relationships but I don't think they ever work in the long run.


----------



## Wren611

I haven't and wouldn't unless they lived close-by and we could easily meet up. Can't do a long-distance thing, I just don't have the emotional stability for that again.

Although it would be nice to know someone who had it so we could work together and help each other. They'd be the only one in my life who'd know how debilitating this problem is.


----------



## AussiePea

tonyhd71 said:


> I don't see how relationships here could work unless you happen to find someone that lives in your city, happens to be in your age range, and you happen to have similar interests.
> 
> So in other words, near impossible.
> 
> I know about long-distance relationships but I don't think they ever work in the long run.


There have been more than a handful of successful relationships from here, some even married with kids and they met when living on the opposite side of the globe.


----------



## Ignopius

<--- This guy. 

Long distance is difficult. You need to have an end goal in mind. My cousin met his now wife online and they lived thousands of miles away from eachother. So to say it can't work is naive. They just take more dedication and effort.


----------



## srschirm

AussiePea said:


> There have been more than a handful of successful relationships from here, some even married with kids and they met when living on the opposite side of the globe.


Yeah and I could've made mine work too...most relationships come to an end, if you find someone great and they're a ways away, I can make it work.


----------



## srschirm

Ignopius said:


> <--- This guy.
> 
> Long distance is difficult. You need to have an end goal in mind. My cousin met his now wife online and they lived thousands of miles away from eachother. So to say it can't work is naive. They just take more dedication and effort.


Very true.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Nah, I come across as a complete disaster on this site. Most of the people I know of who are in relationships with someone on this site are in a much better life position. Or there are a few who join up and somehow get in a relationship after a couple of weeks as well and don't post on the actual forum much.


----------



## srschirm

Persephone The Dread said:


> Or there are a few who join up and somehow get in a relationship after a couple of weeks as well and don't post on the actual forum much.


Yeah I kinda took a hiatus when I was involved. I would check in, but now I'm back in the swing of things, lol.


----------



## Sacrieur

We've been together over a year now.

The secret is that she knows just where to scratch behind my ears.


----------



## mezzoforte

We met on SAS when I was 17, and I'll be turning 21 in a few months. We've spent several weekends and weeks together since then and it's still going well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

srschirm said:


> Yeah I kinda took a hiatus when I was involved. I would check in, but now I'm back in the swing of things, lol.


lol I was talking about literally though. I remember a while ago this one user made a post about some guy they met on here after only being here a week or two and had like five or so posts on the forum lol.


----------



## 0blank0

No. Buuuut i think i'd like to. But theeeen, it'd most likely be long distance, perhaps.


----------



## GGTFM

She said she's mine as of yesterday


----------



## goku23

no, but i came here to make friends because i thought it would be great to speak with people i could relate to and talk to similar people who i could cheer up and they could cheer me up after a bad day, which happen too often!

and ive made a couple of really good friends who i crack jokes with regularly and exchange advice with (one is almost like a long lost family member lol)
and it has honestly made me feel a million times better because i literally had nobody when i got home.
for me thats enough (simple guy at heart lol)


----------



## SunshineSam218

I didn't meet them on this site, so I think it counts but I found them on another Forum that's a lot like this and we've been together for two years now.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

No. But it's something I think of quite often. Part of the problem is that many people don't have their age or location anywhere to be seen. Also, I'd just feel like I was bugging them. :|



Persephone The Dread said:


> *Nah, I come across as a complete disaster on this site.* Most of the people I know of who are in relationships with someone on this site are in a much better life position. Or there are a few who join up and somehow get in a relationship after a couple of weeks as well and don't post on the actual forum much.


No more than the rest of us, I'm sure. Quite often I've seen you in debates and you seem quite level-headed.


----------



## srschirm

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I was talking about literally though. I remember a while ago this one user made a post about some guy they met on here after only being here a week or two and had like five or so posts on the forum lol.


Oh okay. Yeah my situation wasn't really like that.


----------



## Aribeth

Didn't date but I used to have a f-buddy from here. Not anymore though


----------



## andy1984

i had an online relationship with someone on here once. it was a farce. online relationship just doesn't work for me. i can't move overseas, i have enough difficulty living here. it was a nice fantasy for a while.


----------



## GGTFM

Buckyx said:


> someone please enlighten me how something like that happens


For me it happened when she checked out my profile so I checked hers out and saw we had some stuff in common and then I sent her a pm and we talked a lot and then as time went on we realised we were like mental twins.


----------



## GGTFM

Buckyx said:


> you are so short here and dated wow, I have trouble just finding friends who I can speak to on regular


Don't worry dude, you just have to find someone you click with. In our case we just got lucky by coincidence. Good luck man.


----------



## tonyhd71

AussiePea said:


> There have been more than a handful of successful relationships from here, some even married with kids and they met when living on the opposite side of the globe.


OK they could work, its possible. But this isn't really a good site if dating is someone's main focus. If that is their main focus, then they should look at actual dating sites where they could meet people locally.

Not everyone has the resources to relocate to another state or country.


----------



## Ignopius

tonyhd71 said:


> OK they could work, its possible. But this isn't really a good site if dating is someone's main focus. If that is their main focus, then they should look at actual dating sites where they could meet people locally.
> 
> Not everyone has the resources to relocate to another state or country.


The bar might not be the best place to meet your significant other, but it happens.


----------



## Just Lurking

Buckyx said:


> someone please enlighten me how something like that happens


For starters, you would have to be compatible with your fellow humans.

Anyway, dating on SAS seems like it would be similar to dating in the workplace. It's good if it works out, but if it doesn't... you still have to see them every day, there can be drama involving other users, etc. There have been some very public splits here.

So: very tempting, with some risk. It will be for some people, but not others.


----------



## ImBrittany

tonyhd71 said:


> OK they could work, its possible. But this isn't really a good site if dating is someone's main focus. If that is their main focus, then they should look at actual dating sites where they could meet people locally.
> 
> Not everyone has the resources to relocate to another state or country.


True. But I feel like the oddball out for thinking that a LDR has some benefits over a relationship with someone locally. Haha I'm aware that this is a very unpopular opinion


----------



## tonyhd71

ImBrittany said:


> True. But I feel like the oddball out for thinking that a LDR has some benefits over a relationship with someone locally. Haha I'm aware that this is a very unpopular opinion


Those that can make a long distance relationship work, good for them. I would never even want to try, seems like its way too complicated.


----------



## ImBrittany

tonyhd71 said:


> Those that can make a long distance relationship work, good for them. I would never even want to try, seems like its way too complicated.


I find irl relationships a bit complicated for my life at the moment. I kinda just want to get to know someone, for someone else to get to know me, and see if there's a connection there ^_^
Since I don't really need any of the physical stuff, ldr's are fine


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Bunnymoo7 said:


> Ja ^^ and he shall be here in zee flesh in 6 months to visit ^.^ huzzah!! (I dnt care what u ppl say, hes worth the wait and *hes not some fat bald dude over 50 so nyeh!!!*)
> 
> I agree with roseblood haha. Could totally use this as a dating site for shy ppl etc.


Lucky, when i did try online dating @ 16, I ran into a nasty 40+ pedos twice >.<


----------



## Jesuszilla

Sugarslippers said:


> Lucky, when i did try online dating @ 16, I ran into a nasty 40+ pedos twice >.<


Did you lie about your age? All dating sites I've seen have an 18 year old age limit


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Jesuszilla said:


> Did you lie about your age? All dating sites I've seen have an 18 year old age limit


Lol no.. it was a site for teens.. crunchyroll lol

idk i was just in the wrong place at the wrong time : p


----------



## mezzoforte

Sugarslippers said:


> Lol no.. it was a site for teens.. crunchyroll lol
> 
> idk i was just in the wrong place at the wrong time : p


Lol, I used to use that site when I was about 16 too! :clap


----------



## 7th.Streeter

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, I used to use that site when I was about 16 too! :clap


WHAAAAAAAT lol... thats so neat.. I think I watched the whole season of sonic x there

and sailormoon ^^

good times ^^


----------



## Elad

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah, I come across as a complete disaster on this site. Most of the people I know of who are in relationships with someone on this site are in a much better life position. Or there are a few who join up and somehow get in a relationship after a couple of weeks as well and don't post on the actual forum much.


+1 i am a disaster ask me anything

and the getting together after a couple of weeks thing is an interesting phenomenon, seems to be really common

-user joins 
-first people they talk to they feel connected to
-start a skype romance

i'm not sure if its to do with anxiety or just lonely people in general but it happens all the time


----------



## Cam1

Nah, too lazy to talk to people for real. Tough to get to know people or let people get to know me. Would rather just joke around via text based chat and not talk about anything too serious. Less responsibility. Little effort required. Relationships are too complicated and I'm too much of a mess atm.

Seems pretty common though for people to start relationships here. Makes sense given the fact that we're a lonely bunch who feel disconnected from people IRL.


----------



## TabbyTab

^ exactly. I struggle with even replying to visitor messages let alone trying to get to know someone or vice versa. 
Then again I'm a basket case rn so meh


----------



## estse

Only like six or seven of the boys and one of the girls.


----------



## ThatGuy11200

Occasionally I notice a poster who seems interesting but the women on this site seem to get so much attention - they have so many options - that I doubt I'd even be noticed. So I don't bother.


----------



## srschirm

ThatGuy11200 said:


> Occasionally I notice a poster who seems interesting but the women on this site seem to get so much attention - they have so many options - that I doubt I'd even be noticed. So I don't bother.


I understand, but you miss 100% of the shots you don't take, and you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## andy0128

I'm not from the US, where predominantly the posters here come from, so it's never been an option. I'm out of the dating game now, but I have never dated a person with social anxiety so I'd be willing to try it if i became available again.


----------



## apx24

I know of people here who have dated each other, but it has never happened to me.


----------



## srschirm

andy0128 said:


> I'm not from the US, where predominantly the posters here come from, so it's never been an option. I'm out of the dating game now, but I have never dated a person with social anxiety so I'd be willing to try it if i became available again.


Are you with a gal now? I know there are a number of people here from England.


----------



## BooblyBill

I didn't meet them on here, but we've had some good times together on here.
It's been several years since I became "intimate" with them, and I feel very close to them, almost inseperable, they're just a huge part of my life, I wouldn't live the same without them.
I wouldn't be posting here were it not for them.

I love my hands.


----------



## andy0128

srschirm said:


> Are you with a gal now? I know there are a number of people here from England.


Married actually and i don't live in england anymore.


----------



## Violet Romantic

The problem is I only fall for people I can't have, and apparently, that applies to SAS crushes as well. :lol I do this to myself. :dead


----------



## Hush7

Actually, I'm getting married to someone on SAS :yay


----------



## AllieG

Never and I'm quite surprised of just how many people have dated other users. :O


----------



## probably offline

Just Lurking said:


> Anyway, dating on SAS seems like it would be similar to dating in the workplace. It's good if it works out, but if it doesn't... you still have to see them every day, there can be drama involving other users, etc. There have been some very public splits here.
> 
> So: very tempting, with some risk. It will be for some people, but not others.


Yeah, I wouldn't want my hurt ex-SAS-boyfriend to share our pictures of me in my he-man outfit, rubbing myself with celery.


----------



## GGTFM

Hush7 said:


> Actually, I'm getting married to someone on SAS :yay




:clap

:idea



:yes


----------



## GGTFM

AllieG said:


> Never and I'm quite surprised of just how many people have dated other users. :O


Used too many images to post. ~(^-^~) :blank

Because random <{*[]*<}


----------



## batman can

Met someone from here 6 years ago. We now own a house together. I'd say it worked out!

We were lucky in that we only lived 3 hours apart so meeting and seeing each other at first was just a drive away. Otherwise I couldn't see it working/would be torture.


----------



## flamestwind

Those people are really lucky. I don't know if I can do long distance relationships, but if she was nearby that would be cool.


----------



## Ignopius

flamestwind said:


> Those people are really lucky. I don't know if I can do long distance relationships, but if she was nearby that would be cool.


Based purely upon your avatar pic. You look like a fun guy to be around. :yes


----------



## GGTFM

I read somewhere that if you truly love someone distance, weight, height, (I forgot the others) are just numbers. So maybe it's just about finding the right one.


----------



## Violet Romantic

GGTFM said:


> I read somewhere that if you truly love someone distance, weight, height, (I forgot the others) are just numbers. So maybe it's just about finding the right one.


Age, perhaps? :b


----------



## GGTFM

Phantasmagorical said:


> Age, perhaps? :b


:um Yeah, how the hell do I forget that? XD


----------



## blue2

I'll date any of you guys just sayin though I'm not gay ...but I am 100 years old ..:teeth


----------



## flamestwind

Ignopius said:


> Based purely upon your avatar pic. You look like a fun guy to be around. :yes


thanks, it depend of my mood and how comfortable I am with the person.


----------



## Ignopius

flamestwind said:


> thanks, it depend of my mood and how comfortable I am with the person.


Yeah your the type of guy if I saw walking at a park w/those shades on. I would say hello.


----------



## flamestwind

Ignopius said:


> Yeah your the type of guy if I saw walking at a park w/those shades on. I would say hello.


I'll say hi back. You seem like a cool dude. I'm sure you make a lot of girls happy.


----------



## Ignopius

flamestwind said:


> I'll say hi back. You seem like a cool dude. I'm sure you make a lot of girls happy.


Too many lol


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Actually, I'm getting married to someone on SAS :yay


I know who got the better of that deal...:evil


----------



## Hush7

GGTFM said:


> :clap
> 
> :idea
> 
> 
> 
> :yes


thanks! 



Daveyboy said:


> I know who got the better of that deal...:evil


Yeah, I did! :mushy


----------



## Brandeezy

No, women don't talk to me on here outside of threads I create


----------



## estse

Oh, dating one right at this moment. Oh, we just broke up. Next.


----------



## Ignopius

Brandeezy said:


> No, women don't talk to me on here outside of threads I create


Up your game!!! I will give you profile pointers.


----------



## Brandeezy

Ignopius said:


> Up your game!!! I will give you profile pointers.


Positive it won't work but you can try


----------



## Bbpuff

He's sleeping next to me right now. :b

Edit: Now he's snoring... *sigh*


----------



## GGTFM

Elov said:


> He's sleeping next to me right now. :b


You should hug each other for 20 seconds, or just hold each other. Doing that would make you guys trust each other even more.


----------



## Bbpuff

GGTFM said:


> You should hug each other for 20 seconds, or just hold each other. Doing that would make you guys trust each other even more.


We've probably cuddled the majority of the day already. I'm only here for a limited amount of time, so I'm definitely trying to make the most out of it. c:


----------



## GGTFM

Elov said:


> We've probably cuddled the majority of the day already. I'm only here for a limited amount of time, so I'm definitely trying to make the most of it. c:


Well then I'd say your chances of getting cancer are considerably low now  it's cool you found someone you care for that much.


----------



## altghost

I think it's unwise to engage in ldrs, especially as someone inexperienced with dating. Dedication & effort are always necessary, but dating is practically one big experiment run multiple times, until the result youre looking for comes around. There's too much pressure to stop experimenting.

but thats just my biased opinion


idk why theres a thumbs down o-o


----------



## altghost

GGTFM said:


> I read somewhere that if you truly love someone distance, weight, height, (I forgot the others) are just numbers. So maybe it's just about finding the right one.


And then reality sinks in after the infatuation wears thin :yawn


----------



## ThatGuy11200

srschirm said:


> I understand, but you miss 100% of the shots you don't take, *and you might be pleasantly surprised.*


Or not.


----------



## SofaKing

Yes...and it's had its challenges. Some due to it being a LDT. But, there are other factors that may stand in the way of success. Don't know whether SAD is the real issue or just normal relationship stuff. We're at a crossroads now, but I hope we'll get passed it.


----------



## srschirm

andy0128 said:


> Married actually and i don't live in england anymore.


Ah, well congratulations! Be glad you don't have to use any site for dating, lol.


----------



## AngelClare

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Even if I did meet someone compatible with me on SAS .. I wouldn't date her .
> 
> I abide by the commandments of the Game :
> - Nothing worth having comes easily .
> - NEVER hang on to a sexual partner as if they're your last remaining lifeline . That is an easy path to neediness , creepiness .. and bitter disappointment .
> - NEVER lower your standards when dating .. but don't be afraid to experiment , because , as we all know .. ... people change and you might not even be attracted to the kind of men/women that you Think you're attracted to .
> 
> I'll challenge myself . If I don't have the capability to find myself a partner at Will .. ... I am not going to allow it to come to me by chance . Like I said .. it's a recipe for clinginess - and as we all know , not only do relationships end within an average of 2-6 months or so .. but if you struggle with dating , it's going to hurt you a lot more .
> 
> --
> 
> Whereas if you know in the back of your mind that your dates are replaceable and that you can always find yourself someone new if it doesn't work out - you'll have a lot more fun , and you'll be a lot more relaxed .


A lot of truth there. Plenty of guys here will *finally* get a girlfriend and then cling to her until they are cheated on or dumped. Nothing worst than desperation in dating. But when you feel desperately lonely it's hard to avoid behaving that way.


----------



## monotonous

Buckyx said:


> this works? people dont even want to be friends here


yeah bro you are missing out, i know some dudes actually scored on sas


----------



## SummerRae

I've dated a few people from here lol. Almost met up with one in Cali but nope. They were all bad endings. But I'm engaged to someone from here. He's moving sometime in 2015 here to Alaska, we already wine dined and sixtynined.


----------



## goku23

thats pretty cool that quite a lot of people have actually found someone here, always nice to see people who suffered and go through similar struggles can help each other and make their lives better. 
great as well that people have become friends irl from here too because you can understand what each other are going through better than someone who doesnt go through these problems.


----------



## Jinkies

I am ^^ She's unbelievably amazing and unique and hilarious and cute. And i'm so thankful for her coming into my life. We have so much in common, it's like we were meant to be.

It's quite a long distance situation atm (that's probably understatement of the year lol) but i want to shorten the divide as soon as possible.

I used to view relationships on SAS with a degree of scepticism, but after i met her i know that these things are possible. <3


----------



## Joe

I've went through about 20 girls on my time here.


I'm not lying, honest!


----------



## mezzoforte

Jinkies said:


> I am ^^ She's unbelievably amazing and unique and hilarious and cute. And i'm so thankful for her coming into my life. We have so much in common, it's like we were meant to be.
> 
> It's quite a long distance situation atm (that's probably understatement of the year lol) but i want to shorten the divide as soon as possible.
> 
> I used to view relationships on SAS with a degree of scepticism, but after i met her i know that these things are possible. <3


I told you she wanted the d. 8)


----------



## Violet Romantic

Jinkies said:


> I used to view relationships on SAS with a degree of scepticism, but after i met her i know that these things are possible. <3


Hope for all the cynics out there! :lol



Joe said:


> I've went through about 20 girls on my time here.
> 
> I'm not lying, honest!


:sus


----------



## yeahl

AngelClare said:


> A lot of truth there. Plenty of guys here will *finally* get a girlfriend and then cling to her until they are cheated on or dumped. Nothing worst than desperation in dating. But when you feel desperately lonely it's hard to avoid behaving that way.


def esp cling part

guy on here serving jail time cuz he went cray on a girl he met on here


----------



## Joe

Leahl said:


> def esp cling part
> 
> guy on here serving jail time cuz he went cray on a girl he met on here


rly? how long ago was this?


----------



## DarrellLicht

goku23 said:


> thats pretty cool that quite a lot of people have actually found someone here, always nice to see people who suffered and go through similar struggles can help each other and make their lives better.
> great as well that people have become friends irl from here too because you can understand what each other are going through better than someone who doesnt go through these problems.


 Those are kind of my thoughts on the matter. Both parties still have to play their cards right to make things work. The danger is the potential of meeting somebody with desperate/unstable behavior attributes.

It would be great to meet somebody who 'gets me'. I think it's not the key selling point. A relationship is a perpetual negotiation of sorts. When people care that deeply for each other it isn't necessarily so much of a strain.. At least that's how my idealistic mind processes it.


----------



## GGTFM

Jinkies said:


> I am ^^ She's unbelievably amazing and unique and hilarious and cute. And i'm so thankful for her coming into my life. We have so much in common, it's like we were meant to be.
> 
> It's quite a long distance situation atm (that's probably understatement of the year lol) but i want to shorten the divide as soon as possible.
> 
> I used to view relationships on SAS with a degree of scepticism, but after i met her i know that these things are possible. <3


That's exactly what happened with me, I used to be a big *ss skeptic for LDRs but I found out that all it takes is love and communication from both sides to make it work. I guess.

Ive never wanted anybody so bad D:
So bad that my body trembles -_-


----------



## SofaKing

Jinkies said:


> I am ^^ She's unbelievably amazing and unique and hilarious and cute. And i'm so thankful for her coming into my life. We have so much in common, it's like we were meant to be.
> 
> It's quite a long distance situation atm (that's probably understatement of the year lol) but i want to shorten the divide as soon as possible.
> 
> I used to view relationships on SAS with a degree of scepticism, but after i met her i know that these things are possible. <3


Skype has been a godsend for my ldr. We leave a video session up all night so we can "sleep together." It's no substitute, but still a wonderful way to connect. And getting to watch her sleep is so satisfying.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Joe said:


> I've went through about 20 girls on my time here.
> 
> I'm not lying, honest!


That's a good try. Ill never try. I already know nothing will work out for me. Even making friends.


----------



## probably offline

KyleInSTL said:


> And getting to watch her sleep is so satisfying.


----------



## deejay8595

I haven't, but I wouldn't be opposed to it if we're both attracted to each other, compatible in regards to personality & sense of humor. It's actually great to see some members on here have actually met up in person and are now dating/married.


----------



## diamondheart89

Yes, we signed a contract and everything.


----------



## mezzoforte

KyleInSTL said:


> Skype has been a godsend for my ldr. * We leave a video session up all night so we can "sleep together."* It's no substitute, but still a wonderful way to connect. And getting to watch her sleep is so satisfying.


We do this too. :b


----------



## batman can

Leahl said:


> def esp cling part
> 
> guy on here serving jail time cuz he went cray on a girl he met on here


Stuff like this happens no matter how people meet.


----------



## Bbpuff

Bunnymoo7 said:


> Ja ^^ and he shall be here in zee flesh in 6 months to visit ^.^ huzzah!! (I dnt care what u ppl say, hes worth the wait and hes not some fat bald dude over 50 so nyeh!!!)
> 
> I agree with roseblood haha. Could totally use this as a dating site for shy ppl etc.


Sorry for being a little bit nosy, but I stumbled across this thread again and realized it's been over 6 months so... Did you get to meet him? How'd it go? c:


----------



## Gojira

AussiePea said:


> There have been more than a handful of successful relationships from here, some even married with kids and they met when living on the opposite side of the globe.


This sounds awful Nicholas Sparks-y lol


----------



## Kodi

There should be a subforum or something for those looking


----------



## Gojira

Kodi said:


> There should be a subforum or something for those looking


Nope, that idea has been beaten to death, and it wouldn't be allowed by the Admins and Mods anyway.

Judging by this thread though, just being yourself and not being afraid to take some small risks are all it takes.


----------



## Ignopius

Elov said:


> Sorry for being a little bit nosy, but I stumbled across this thread again and realized it's been over 6 months so... Did you get to meet him? How'd it go? c:


She did. ;O


----------



## gopherinferno

It was great. Then okay. Then frustrating. Then sad. Then it was a nightmare. But we're friends again after several years.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

No. Can't see how it could work. Probably only works for people from the US, UK, Canada and Australia.


----------



## kesker

Hush7 said:


> Actually, I'm getting married to someone on SAS :yay


Whuuuuuuuuuuuut????

Oh wow! Congratrulations!!! :yay :yay :squeeze


----------



## marcel177

Nope and I never will try to.


----------



## XxCrystalXx

I didn't know that this website could be used as a dating site. That's so interesting...


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes. We had our second (relationship) anniversary yesterday.


----------



## Kenneth Ash

Amphoteric said:


> Yes. We had our second (relationship) anniversary yesterday.


Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Amphoteric

Kenneth Ash said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Ntln

Once. Went well. Never doing it again, unless by some miracle I meet someone who's very compatible and lives in my immediate area


----------



## Owl Eyes

XxCrystalXx said:


> I didn't know that this website could be used as a dating site. That's so interesting...


Any form of online communication can possibly lead to dating so I don't see why not.


----------



## Bbpuff

Ignopius said:


> She did. ;O


:yay That's great! I'm glad everything worked out. c:
-
Now I am starting to wonder, how many babies have been created due to this sites existence. :con If I ever have one in the future with my current bf, I'll be sure to remember to come back here and make a thread about it. xD

:nw "Thanks to you SAS, I have created life!!!"


----------



## Nothing123

Elov said:


> Sorry for being a little bit nosy, but I stumbled across this thread again and realized it's been over 6 months so... Did you get to meet him? How'd it go? c:


Hey no worries  Yes I did meet him and we had an excellent time! Unfortunately neither of us can afford him to come back again until just after xmas but at least he'll be here for 3 weeks next time instead of just 2  And then this time next year he'll be living here permanently!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Yeah, there've been a few in the past. I kind of gave up on finding love using this site however (not that that was ever a main goal to begin with), because these relationships were always so ridiculously full of drama and problems that I really don't want anymore... That said, I also have quite a few other priorities right now, such as emigrating to a different continent and spiritual development. Oh well. *shrugs* :lurk


----------



## calichick

My SAS boyfriend Cerberus dun and banned himself.

I dunno why, must've been cause I sent CC those partial nudes or something.

I miss him. He was kind of like the male version of me. Witty, articulate and perverse.


Just how I like them ;p

I really do miss him though. F*** no one to reciprocate the dirty humor with me...come back baby!!


----------



## seeking777

I am starting to like a guy that I've been pming with for a few weeks. We live in different states on the us east coast. But I am unsure if he is open to an ldr. To the people are currently in ldrs, do you think it's worth it to pursue more? I don't want to waste my time if it's not.


----------



## SofaKing

seeking777 said:


> I am starting to like a guy that I've been pming with for a few weeks. We live in different states on the us east coast. But I am unsure if he is open to an ldr. To the people are currently in ldrs, do you think it's worth it to pursue more? I don't want to waste my time if it's not.


I've done this and would do it again...if you really click and connect with someone, I think it's always worth it.

But, I'm a hopeless romantic...so that's me.

However, make sure that one or the other of you is already committed to both visiting with some frequency and bridging the distance over the long haul. If neither of you are willing to move, than it does become a pointless and painful exercise. I know that is something that takes time to understand, so you'll have to spend some time investing in it.


----------



## TenYears

I don't kiss and tell :grin2:


----------



## seeking777

Thank you for giving your perspective. Yeah, I've got to think about that. Travelling and visiting is a committment and investment. When you were talking to your girlfriend when and how did you find out she was open to a ldr? Everybody isn't.


----------



## SofaKing

seeking777 said:


> Thank you for giving your perspective. Yeah, I've got to think about that. Travelling and visiting is a committment and investment. When you were talking to your girlfriend when and how did you find out she was open to a ldr? Everybody isn't.


I don't think anyone can figure that out before the first in-person meeting, at least. You've got to increase the level of emotional intimacy by going from text, to voice, to video, etc. as well, to build towards an exclusive LDR. Once you start to connect on a more emotional level, it would be clear that a relationship is building and then you'll get a better sense of the possibilities.

If you want to short cut it, though, you'll simply have to ask. "Hey, I know we've been chatting for awhile and it seems like we'd otherwise date if we lived in the same city. What are your thoughts on long distance relationships?"


----------



## Ignopius

seeking777 said:


> I am starting to like a guy that I've been pming with for a few weeks. We live in different states on the us east coast. But I am unsure if he is open to an ldr. To the people are currently in ldrs, do you think it's worth it to pursue more? I don't want to waste my time if it's not.


It's been worth it for me up until recently I have been questioning it a bit. But your much older than me and would probably figure out a good time to meet. I have been with my girl for close to a year and we have not met. >_<


----------



## seeking777

KyleInSTL said:


> I don't think anyone can figure that out before the first in-person meeting, at least. You've got to increase the level of emotional intimacy by going from text, to voice, to video, etc. as well, to build towards an exclusive LDR. Once you start to connect on a more emotional level, it would be clear that a relationship is building and then you'll get a better sense of the possibilities.
> 
> If you want to short cut it, though, you'll simply have to ask. "Hey, I know we've been chatting for awhile and it seems like we'd otherwise date if we lived in the same city. What are your thoughts on long distance relationships?"


The first part about building emotional intimacy makes a lot of sense. Short cutting it like that might be jumping the shark though. But I appreciate this advice, I really do.



Ignopius said:


> It's been worth it for me up until recently I have been questioning it a bit. But your much older than me and would probably figure out a good time to meet. I have been with my girl for close to a year and we have not met. >_<


Hmm okay. Good to hear more first hand experiences from different people. Thanks and I wish you and your girlfriend the best. And you're young man, so even if things don't work out, you'll be okay.


----------



## Depressed94

More chance of hell freezeing over then finding someone one here


----------



## bad baby

DarrellLicht said:


> It would be great to meet somebody who 'gets me'. I think it's not the key selling point. A relationship is a perpetual negotiation of sorts. When people care that deeply for each other it isn't necessarily so much of a strain.. At least that's how my idealistic mind processes it.


+1 someone who 'gets' me, and someone whom i 'get'. tacit mutual 'getting'. it's so rare to find that. i often feel like i'm the only one who feels that way, but apparently everyone does. it would also be nice to log in to an inbox full of cute love messages instead of the usual stonewall of silence that reminds me that, yes, this is SAS.


----------



## SilentLyric

bad baby said:


> +1 someone who 'gets' me, and someone whom i 'get'. tacit mutual 'getting'. it's so rare to find that. i often feel like i'm the only one who feels that way, but apparently everyone does. it would also be nice to log in to *an inbox full of cute love messages i*nstead of the usual stonewall of silence that reminds me that, yes, this is SAS.


mmmmmmm. I would be ok without an ldr if I woke up to those everyday.:smile2: sas needs to make that a feature, stat.


----------



## bad baby

SilentLyric said:


> mmmmmmm. I would be ok without an ldr if I woke up to those everyday.:smile2: sas needs to make that a feature, stat.


well i can put in a word for you with my cutesy love msg supplier, but it's going to cost ya~~


----------



## nubly

Met my first gf here but ldr was too much.


----------



## TCNY

i'd personally like to name and shame them all but i'd also like to keep my boys intact


----------



## Gojira

It's interesting when reading these old threads to see that almost every other user is permanently banned O.O


----------



## Imbored21

I think I've had sex with most of the women on this website. (not bragging.) Just giving you guys hope.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Gojira said:


> It's interesting when reading these old threads to see that almost every other user is permanently banned O.O


4 banned users out of 80+ who posted = every other user?

interesting indeed


----------



## Gojira

TheOLDPrince said:


> 4 banned users out of 80+ who posted = every other user?
> 
> interesting indeed


You counted? XD

Promptly visit the OCD support section


----------



## TheOLDPrince

:grin2: yeah I probably should


----------



## Gojira

TheOLDPrince said:


> :grin2: yeah I probably should


It's not just this one though, a few other oldies I was reading, there are lots.


----------



## Chasingclouds

tonyhd71 said:


> OK they could work, its possible. But this isn't really a good site if dating is someone's main focus. If that is their main focus, then they should look at actual dating sites where they could meet people locally.
> 
> Not everyone has the resources to relocate to another state or country.


I would have to agree with this guy. This site isn't that good to be trying to find someone to date on. Especially since most are trying to solve there own problems and trying to get help for SA. At the same time though, it doesn't make it impossible, I myself have never heard of two people from this site developing a relationship, but I'm sure there are many who have come together because of their problems being the same and being able to find the love and support that they are looking for in one another.


----------



## Blue Dino

Closest so far was someone with a troll account sending me a few disgusting and revealing photos. uke


----------



## mezzoforte

Still am.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Honestly had I of been on this site a year or two ago, I probably would have been banned by now. I was crazy back then. When I was 18, I got banned from like 3 different forum sites for so much trolling.


----------



## Enochian

cinnamonqueen said:


> Yes, it was amazing while it lasted.
> 
> But the distance kills.


^ This. Exact same thing happened with me and a girl on SAS. She's great, but couldn't handle the distance.


----------



## NewDawn

No, I just got here! But I'd be open to it I guess.


----------



## 50piecesteve

I would never date anyone here. But id totally bang more than a handful of chicks on here.


----------



## power2theweak

Yes. And we are now married and have a baby.


----------



## tonyhd71

No, although I would be open to it.


----------



## TCNY

i am but she just doesnt know it yet. she thinks our skype talks are just talks but weve been on 53 skype dates as of now. i light the candles, set the slow music in the background, post a plate of my dinner to her address so we can eat at the same time, everything


----------



## Harbinger1

No and not open to it. Online/long distance relationship sounds terrible


----------



## power2theweak

Hush7 said:


> Actually, I'm getting married to someone on SAS :yay


Yay! Congrats!

This post is kinda old...are you already married now?


----------



## Wayde

tonyhd71 said:


> No, although I would be open to it.


"Knowing that the expectation of death is a self imposed perception filter wrapped within the illusion of physical reflection, is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything - all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of transposition, leaving only what is truly important."

-Steve Jobs


----------



## Hush7

power2theweak said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> This post is kinda old...are you already married now?












No. He married a woman named Emily instead...


----------



## power2theweak

Hush7 said:


> No. He married a woman named Emily instead...


:con


----------



## Rixy

Hush7 said:


> No. He married a woman named Emily instead...


:hug


----------



## Daveyboy

PHP:







Hush7 said:


> No. He married a woman named Emily instead...


----------



## Sacrieur

I'm guessing my owner and I are coming up on two years then aren't we.

She's still just as good at petting.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I know I'm not the only one who misses DeniseAfterAll


----------

